# Raleigh Team



## bob_lovell (May 19, 2004)

Has anyone ridden a Raleigh Team?


----------



## BlueSid (Oct 15, 2004)

I have the 2006 Raleigh Team and it is a great bike. The selling point for me was the ride, I know Raleigh does not have the marketing power of a few other brands but the Raleigh was a handsdown winner in the performance department. I have also had the chance to ride the 2007 carbon frame from Raleigh and it is unbeleivable. The frame is 2 lbs this year and I put one on order already.


----------



## umatillawheelman (Oct 31, 2006)

*raleigh cadent carbon*

how about the cadent carbon? i have a venture 4.0 which was my first bike - good for around town, etc., but want to get into something that will get me from seattle to portland next summer. want to get the road bike going in jan or feb. i also have looked at the cadent 2.0. 

thanks


----------



## Town Drunk (Jan 15, 2007)

I have been looking for a new bike for this year and was about to pull the trigger on the Giant ocr1, I went by my lbs and talked with the tech, and he was telling me about the cadent line. I didn't see until then that the cadent series has a CF model equipped with the shim 105 group. I asked him about my weight, and his reply was that with the way they build (bonding the tubes) my weight isn't an issue. I called the tech support line asked for customer service, and the guy said my weight wasn't a factor for the frame, but I need to keep the spoke tension up. Ya I'm a big boy.


I bet you know where my tax refund is going when it gets here!!!


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

*Raleigh Team 2006*

I've got a Raleigh Team that I use as my main racing rig. 57 cm, red/black.. Comfortable ride and accelerates well.. i.e. does not flex much at all. Great overall bike. I got it as a frameset and built it up with D/A 10 crank, D/A 9 components for the rest... FSA carbon seatpost (zero setback) and Neuvation R22 aero wheels. Just over 17 lbs.

Hands down one of the best values on the market. 

Here's a good review of the previous (2005?) year model...

http://www.truesport.com/bike/2005/articles/druber/druber08.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## bob_lovell (May 19, 2004)

Wow, I posted that almost a year ago. At the time I was thinking of recommending the Raleigh to my cousin. He decided to take my old Bianchi Campione frame (57 cm square) and have a racer made out of it. After spending $4,000 on parts, he got one heck of a bike--full Campy Record etc. It's steel and rides like a dream. It's a great century bike.


----------

